# Froch V Groves



## Qwerty (May 27, 2014)

Who do you want to Win? Who do you think will win?  Or are you not even Bovvered and don't know what the fuss is about.

I'll be routing for Froch. Groves constant trumpet blowing and attempts to get under Frochs skin is getting a tad tiresome.  He did the same against Degale and OK it's certainly added to the fight and created a rivalry not seen since Benn & Eubank, but its beginning to grate.

To be fair though, Groves has created most of this and without his winding up we may not have seen this fight again and certainly not at Wembley in front of 80000.  Big money for the pair of them.

As for who I think will win.. Hard to call. Groves early or Froch late.  I'm not sure it'll be the same kind of tear up we saw last time.  But Im still anticipating a great fight.


----------



## Khamelion (May 27, 2014)

I don't do boxing, but I'm really tempted to buy this on box office as I think it will be a cracking fight. A really close call on who will win but I think Groves may edge it.


----------



## Jay1 (May 27, 2014)

I think Froch will be better prepared this time. I think his ego got the better of him last time around and as Groves wasn't a world class name, just assumed it would be a straight forward pay day on the way to a bigger fight. I can't see him making the same mistakes he made at the start of the last fight and think he might win it reasonably comfortably.

Groves has done an outstanding job in the build up to both fights to get the anticipation and hype up, and last time round I think he really got under Froch's skin. Think Groves is a decent fighter but Froch will be well prepared and have too much for him right from the start this time.


----------



## Rooter (May 27, 2014)

groves in the 7th. 33/1 thats where rooters money is at!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 27, 2014)

Having seen the first fight and listening to the arrogance of Froch i would like to see him out on his ass 

Think Groves will do it as well - in the 9th


----------



## AmandaJR (May 27, 2014)

Really warmed to Groves when he was on Soccer AM last week. He seemed confident and relaxed and I think he might just win this time. When asked about his feelings towards Froch he said "I nothing him" 

I won't pay for it though and don't really watch boxing these days as I've gone soft and find it too brutal! I used to love it and was at Loftus Road to see Barry McGuigan defeat Pedroza for his first world title - what a night that was.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 27, 2014)

Tough one to call but I'll go Groves.


----------



## Birchy (May 27, 2014)

Froch will nobble him this time mark my words. Groves got lucky with his approach last time and I think Froch underestimated him.

Its like an FA cup replay where the non league team gets smashed up big time. 

Groves doesn't have it in him to KO Froch and he wont be able to last the distance.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 27, 2014)

Have to agree with Brecht and the footy analogy. Frochs arrogance almost cost him last time. I think he's egging groves on about a 3 round tear up. Will go out there for a few rounds and defend well then take him out. I have Â£100 on the win for froch, put on the spot I'd say inside 6.


----------



## richart (May 27, 2014)

Are either boxers actually that good, world class, or is it just hype because they are both British ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 27, 2014)

richart said:



			Are either boxers actually that good, world class, or is it just hype because they are both British ?
		
Click to expand...

Don't think they are World Class or at the top of the boxing tree - both very good boxers though.


----------



## Birchy (May 27, 2014)

richart said:



			Are either boxers actually that good, world class, or is it just hype because they are both British ?
		
Click to expand...

Froch has proven pedigree and beaten some top fighters so I would say yes for him.

Groves is a little oik who talks a good fight but isn't in the same class imo.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 27, 2014)

richart said:



			Are either boxers actually that good, world class, or is it just hype because they are both British ?
		
Click to expand...

I think Froch has proven himself. Groves has potential to be good. This fight will tel us whether groves got lucky and froch underestimated him. 

Also, the British public love a good old rivalry. How many people paid to watch fraudley Harrison when he fell out with hayemaker.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 27, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Froch has proven pedigree and beaten some top fighters so I would say yes for him.

Groves is a little oik who talks a good fight but isn't in the same class imo.
		
Click to expand...

Did you actually watch their first fight?


----------



## Papas1982 (May 27, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Did you actually watch their first fight?
		
Click to expand...

I think this fight will answer that. Was froch simply out fought, or caught of his guard?


----------



## richy (May 27, 2014)

richart said:



			Are either boxers actually that good, world class, or is it just hype because they are both British ?
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Don't think they are World Class or at the top of the boxing tree - both very good boxers though.
		
Click to expand...

Phil this statement just shows how little you know about boxing. 

Carl Froch currently holds the IBF & WBA super middleweight belts, if that's not world class then I don't know what is.

A very good friend of mine who knows a coach for the GB team says Froch is doing 15 round spars and walloping his sparring partners.

Groves is a very talented boxer with an exceptional jab and don't forget the last fight was his first world title fight.


----------



## Birchy (May 27, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Did you actually watch their first fight?
		
Click to expand...

Yes i did. That does not change any of them 2 statements that i have made.

Groves had a chance due to Froch being complacent, he will not get that chance this time.

Groves needs to knock Froch out to beat him, that is just not going to happen.


----------



## c1973 (May 27, 2014)

To close to call for me. I'm not sure whether Froch got caught out or if Groves has the beating of him. Might have a flutter on Groves in the 9th to give me an interest though.


----------



## G1BB0 (May 27, 2014)

Froch all the way for me, hard as nails and will be way better prepared this time. I fancy a knockout/stoppage in or before the 5th


----------



## Adi2Dassler (May 27, 2014)

Don't like either so I'm just hoping for a brutal but long encounter


----------



## Siren (May 27, 2014)

Froch is in many knowledgeable peoples top 10 p4p list. He has beaten a who's who of the 168 division with the exception of Andre Ward who is simply an another level and could go down as an all time great. Froch is a british all time great and while he has 2 losses on his record his resume tops any other british fighter bar Lennox Lewis in my opinion. However in the last fight I was shocked at how low Froch looked, his jab was way off and if Groves had not fallen into a trap and gotten cocky he would have won quite easily.

Froch while more motivated is 9 months older while Groves will be 9 months more experienced and near to his prime. If Groves boxes he wins and will move onto a fight with Arthur Abraham, if he gets into a fight he will get stopped.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 27, 2014)

Froch on points. Both will get knocked over on the way


----------



## mchacker (May 27, 2014)

Hate Froch, and if Groves lands half as many shots as he did in the first fight he could have it won comfortably by the eighth then just sit back and enjoy watching a former world champion chase him at the end of his jab. Froch is tough as they come no doubt, but Groves is much faster and much smarter and his right hand is ridiculously accurate.


----------



## Birchy (May 27, 2014)

mchacker said:



			Hate Froch, and if Groves lands half as many shots as he did in the first fight he could have it won comfortably by the eighth then just sit back and enjoy watching a former world champion chase him at the end of his jab. Froch is tough as they come no doubt, but Groves is much faster and much smarter and his right hand is ridiculously accurate.
		
Click to expand...

If Groves was much smarter he would have won the last fight.


----------



## richy (May 27, 2014)

Groves is the better boxer, he's faster, more accurate and has much better footwork.

Froch can take a lot of punishment and is very very tough but he is very clumsy at time. Throwing waist high hooks and padding jabs. He sometimes reminds me of that simpsons episode where Homer becomes a boxer and wears people down by getting hit


----------



## peterlav (May 27, 2014)

richy said:



			Groves is the better boxer, he's faster, more accurate and has much better footwork.

Froch can take a lot of punishment and is very very tough but he is very clumsy at time. Throwing waist high hooks and padding jabs. He sometimes reminds me of that simpsons episode where Homer becomes a boxer and wears people down by getting hit
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this, but would add that Froch is far more savvy. In the first fight, Groves was so far ahead after the 6th if he'd stayed behind his jab, he'd have won fairly easily. Froch was able to turn it into a dust up, roughing him up in the clinches, hitting after the break etc. Referee stepped in far too quickly, but Groves should not have allowed himself to be dragged into that situation.
I think before the first fight, Froch was complacent and didn't think Groves was a good as he is actually is, he will not make the same mistake this time. For what it's worth, I'm tipping Froch to win by stoppage in rounds 10-12


----------



## Fromtherough (May 28, 2014)

I've followed Froch's career since his fight with Robin Reid. He's a tough, awkward fighter with a solid chin and a great engine. His record stands up against some quality opponents and he has avenged one of his two losses by beating Kessler the 2nd time around. He is usually in exciting fights, if the other fighter is willing to engage. 
However, Groves schooled him in the first fight and gave him a sustained beating for seven of the nine rounds. Froch shipped a lot of punishment and may not be the same fighter he was after the hiding he took. Age catches everyone eventually (Hopkins May be the exception!). Andre Ward, often regarded as number 2 P4P didn't deal with Froch the way Groves did. Although give Froch his due, he was still there and did his job regardless of what you think of the stoppage. He showed similar heart against Jermaine Taylor (although he didn't suffer as much) in stopping his man after taking a beating.
I think the result of this fight is finely poised and I'm not too bothered about the result. I just hope it lives up to the first fight which was a remarkable spectacle. Groves showing genuine class, speed and power and Froch countering with grit, tenacity and superb conditioning. The build up has worked in getting people interested. Just hope it lives up to the hype second time around. I'll probably have a bet on Groves inside 3 rounds and Froch in rounds 9-12. Can't see it going 12 rounds.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 28, 2014)

Birchy said:



			If Groves was much smarter he would have won the last fight.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on. Groves should have gone more defensive later in the fight. Think he was too obsessed with the KO.


----------



## chrisd (May 28, 2014)

I stopped watching boxing when it went pay to view

My son has tickets for the fight and my job is baby sitting for him!


----------



## gripitripit (May 28, 2014)

I have not been this excited about a fight since Benn/Eubank. 80k in Wembley is huge. HID is down in London for Hen Party that night so it's boys night in with the fight, steaks on the BBQ and beer..! 

I hope Groves wins but if it gets to later rounds then the advantage goes to Froch.


----------



## mikee247 (May 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Don't think they are World Class or at the top of the boxing tree - both very good boxers though.
		
Click to expand...

I agree both are not specifically good fighters but Groves has the chance to be better as he is still in his fledgling years... Froch should retire after this one. When you compare them to Ward etc hes in a different league.  I love the hype I think its all quite entertaining but Groves is no match for the experience and mind games of Froch out of the ring but I think if he can stay out of the way, not get in a brutal close encounter the he could actually beat him in it. He's quick, sharp and surprisingly tougher than Froch expected. I'm going for Groves on points (he wont knock him out) ..... but its nip and tuck  I love domestic boxing battles!


----------



## richy (May 28, 2014)

richart said:



			Are either boxers actually that good, world class, or is it just hype because they are both British ?
		
Click to expand...




mikee247 said:



			I agree both are not specifically good fighters but Groves has the chance to be better as he is still in his fledgling years... Froch should retire after this one. When you compare them to *Ward etc* hes in a different league.  I love the hype I think its all quite entertaining but Groves is no match for the experience and mind games of Froch out of the ring but I think if he can stay out of the way, not get in a brutal close encounter the he could actually beat him in it. He's quick, sharp and surprisingly tougher than Froch expected. I'm going for Groves on points (he wont knock him out) ..... but its nip and tuck  I love domestic boxing battles!
		
Click to expand...

Who else?


----------



## Birchy (May 28, 2014)

richy said:



			Who else?
		
Click to expand...

I think he just means Ward


----------



## Robobum (May 28, 2014)

I am so confused by the build up to this fight. Groves bleating on about how he battered Froch in the 1st fight and that he is faster and punches harder etc etc

If all that were correct he would have cleared Froch out in 6 (the worst round of his career according to Groves) let alone get beaten by him. Regardless of a controversial stoppage, if you were THAT much better then he should have finished it in Rd 1 when hehadhim on his arse.

Froch is much cooler and more calm this time. Groves has been embarrassing in head to head interviews. 

I hope Froch batters him. However I think it will be very cagey as both have reason to fear the other.

Reluctantly I think Groves on points.


----------



## fundy (May 28, 2014)

Think Groves had his chance and it passed him by, think he'll face a very different fighter this time and think Froch will win comfortably


----------



## mikee247 (May 28, 2014)

Birchy said:



			I think he just means Ward 

Click to expand...

Ok smart arse  - Ill spell it out and be more specific. Your right there is only one better fighter in the world than him and he has to fight him again to be the best in the world..... I dont think he can win that fight and he knows that otherwise he wouldn't be messing around with Groves.... and hence why its not happened. Ward wants the fight. When you look at middle and super middle weight world champion boxers over the decades many you would class as legends with exceptional speed and skill. Haggler, La motta, Calzage, Ward, Sugar Ray...Im not convinced in fact I  know you couldn't add Froch to that list. He hasn't beaten any one of any substance. You could argue Kessler was a good fighter for sure but he lost the first fight with him as well. He should have wiped the floor with Groves in the first fight (he didnt) and he's not really that skilful or naturally talented.

No one can doubt his courage and warrior like approach. Dont get me wrong, I like the guy and have watched most of his fights. He's a true warrior yes and domestically the best fighter we've got at the moment at this weight. 

Groves has the potential talent and youth on his side to go on further than Froch and be that top guy. We should get behind him to do that as a nation. To do it he has to beat Ward (if he beats Froch) and not mess around with De Gayle again. Just my 2p worth......


----------



## richy (May 28, 2014)

Robobum said:



			I am so confused by the build up to this fight. Groves bleating on about how he battered Froch in the 1st fight and that he is faster and punches harder etc etc

If all that were correct he would have cleared Froch out in 6 (the worst round of his career according to Groves) let alone get beaten by him. Regardless of a controversial stoppage, if you were THAT much better then he should have finished it in Rd 1 when hehadhim on his arse.

Froch is much cooler and more calm this time. Groves has been embarrassing in head to head interviews. 

I hope Froch batters him. However I think it will be very cagey as both have reason to fear the other.

Reluctantly I think Groves on points.
		
Click to expand...

The last fight was the worst beating Froch has ever taken, maybe Groves should of won. He was trying to get the knockout and I think he won't get dragged into a war this time because if there's one boxer you can't slug with it's Carl Froch



fundy said:



			Think Groves had his chance and it passed him by, think he'll face a very different fighter this time and think Froch will win comfortably
		
Click to expand...

The thing is you don't know what the last fight took out of Froch, the only time we'll know is after the rematch


----------



## bladeplayer (May 28, 2014)

I thought Groves might win the first fight , i thought Froch wasnt taking him serious enough and he could cause an upset , since the first fight IMO groves has become too cocky , i think he had his chance and let it slip 

Froch will better prepared this time IMO and will stop it round the 8th r 9th


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 31, 2014)

Actually can't wait for this now. 
Groves Rnd 6 33/1
Groves Rnd 7 33/1 
Couple of Â£ on each.


----------



## sandmagnet (May 31, 2014)

Feel it will be froch tonight.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 31, 2014)

not long now,love Carl Froch,however I just have
a sneaky feeling for Groves even though I hate to 
Say it.
Good thing is I'm usually wrong.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 31, 2014)

Where is it showing.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 31, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			Where is it showing.
		
Click to expand...


It's on sky Pay per View


----------



## Qwerty (May 31, 2014)

Sounds & looks like some atmosphere. This really is something else. I think I'm pumped up for this than Benn & Eubank at old Trafford & I was at OT that night.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 31, 2014)

Wiziwig


----------



## Stuart_C (May 31, 2014)

Froch wins.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 31, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Froch wins.
		
Click to expand...

Good night!

no excuses, that punch had I'm inside out!


----------



## G1BB0 (May 31, 2014)

glad Froch won, awesome finishing punch


----------



## wrighty1874 (May 31, 2014)

Taxi for Groves!!


----------



## RobRob (May 31, 2014)

best punch i have seen since lewis knocked out tyson!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 31, 2014)

I'm guessing he knocked him out ?


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 31, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm guessing he knocked him out ?
		
Click to expand...

Yep in the 8th. Froch deserved it & caught him with a beauty. Not sure what fight Khan was watching


----------



## gmc40 (May 31, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Yep in the 8th. Froch deserved it & caught him with a beauty. Not sure what fight Khan was watching

Click to expand...

Khan must have been watching a different fight to everyone else.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 31, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Yep in the 8th. Froch deserved it & caught him with a beauty. Not sure what fight Khan was watching

Click to expand...

Kahn still thinks he's got mayweather in his pocket. Boy lives in cloud cuckoo!

it wasn't clear cut, but I'd imagine froch was a good two rounds clear, groves was turning it round but that was a fight ender.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jun 1, 2014)

Khan hates Froch and always has so would have been watching the fight with a different perspective than us, anyway... BOOM!!! What a punch!!! :clap:


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 1, 2014)

great knockout that, no questions about the result this time, he was still wobbly well after the fight ended.


----------



## c1973 (Jun 1, 2014)

Never watched the fight but I just caught the news report on it. That was one helluva punch.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 1, 2014)

@StGeorgeGroves: Haven't watched it back properly yet but I think... I got knocked the eff out!&#128564;&#128584; #Rematch lol &#128521;
Quality tweet from Groves after fight.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 2, 2014)

Froch showed he is a cut above Groves. You don't become champion by fluke.

Bet he is glad he went into the first fight with such a bad attitude as they both did quite well out of that Wembley gig


----------



## paddyc (Jun 4, 2014)

Froch v Groves 2 now available on Sky On Demand if anyone interested.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 5, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			I thought Groves might win the first fight , i thought Froch wasnt taking him serious enough and he could cause an upset , since the first fight IMO groves has become too cocky , i think he had his chance and let it slip 

Froch will better prepared this time IMO and will stop it round the 8th r 9th

Click to expand...


If id put money on it , Frock would have went asleep in the first ha . typical


----------



## richy (Jun 5, 2014)

I know it sold out wembley and it was built as a great specticle for boxing but I was a little disappointed with the show. I've watched much better events with better fights which seemed to have a lot more atmosphere.


----------

